# *Goodbye X-Trail*



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Well through the good and the mostly bad, we've finally decided to let our X-Trail go. It was a Series 1, S/T, QR25DE, AWD, with M/T. Some pictures remembering how it was:



















































Some pictures showing when we sold it:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

If the pics don't show up follow these links:

Autorapido.com - Carro ID:297867b, Nissan Xtrail
Autorapido.com - Carro ID:297867, Nissan Xtrail


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear that mate. Good luck with whatever you decide to buy next. My exy is staying with me for much longer than that for "mostly good" reasons


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Thx Jalal, I'll let you guys know what will be next in the garage once all details are finalized. It was pretty sad seeing the X go, but I just knew that it was bound to be more troublesome in the future.

BTW, there have been 6-7 confirmed manufacturing defects on X-Trails by Nissan by accounts of my local dealer. My X suffered 6


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

and these are?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

1. Throttle body clogging by excess oil blow-by.
2. Differential overheating and failure.
3. Butterfly screw ingestion.
4. Pre-cat desintegration.
5. Dual mass flywheel & clutch failure.
6. MAF sensor failure.
7. Excessive oil consumption.

BTW there are also fit & finish problems ranging from rust on the rear panels, chasis rust, ill fitting dash panels, etc. Most of these are served on a problem-solving basis for each customer that arrives at the dealership.

Other Nissans aren't exempt also. For example:

1. Our Spaniard Nissan Pathfinder with the YD25DDTi suffers from turbo plumbing failure and loosening screws on the center yoke.
2. The Nissan Patrol and Frontier with the ZD30DDTi suffer from excessive oil consumption.
3. The Nissan Almera loses its air conditioning thanks to short compressor wires that are burnt on the exhaust manifold.
4. The Nissan Platina suffers from plastic pulleys which shatter and take the whole valvetrain with it.

etc., etc., etc.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

ooooooo!

not good. 

are they listed in more detail somewhere?


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

You forgot to mention the X-Trail 2.2 dCi turbo failure and intercooler problems


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey T,
I did not see the oil catch can and NOS switch in the pics.
Did you take things out of the X before you sold it ?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Yep, I took off everything that I still had stock parts laying around to swap with. The only things left were the exhaust, header, and clutch/flywheel combo. All the rest was sold with only the rear wing and mud flaps pending.

BTW the X only had 37k on it, never had seen a beach and the front subframe chasis was beginning to rust O_O


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

BTW a new recall has already been issued for Altima with the new "improved" QR25DE engine. So much for the improvements.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Terranismo, sorry to hear about all the problems you had with the exy in the time you owned it. I understand it is not a nice feeling at all, but with cars these days it is a draw of luck sometimes.

I still consider the exy a very tough SUV and a very durable one. I had no major problems in the almost 5 years and 81,000kms I had it with me.

Your exy might have suffered from the "over modifying" factor LOL  (just kidding)


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> *Your exy might have suffered from the "over modifying" factor LOL  (just kidding)[/*



Now that's the kettle calling the pot black if ever I heard it


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Now that's the kettle calling the pot black if ever I heard it


As long as you stick to reasonable mods and make sure they're all reversable. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Exactly what I did. The only reason I didn't pull the header and clutch/flywheel combo was because of time constraints (I already had the buyer lined up). If any of you guys have ever pulled a transmision out of an X-Trail you'll know how much a pain in the rear it can be. Not to mention pulling out the alternator in order to get to one of the bolts holding the header.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Not to mention pulling out the alternator in order to get to one of the bolts holding the header.


I know that bolt very well. But here in Australia we managed to get to it with only dropping the alternator. There was no need to remove it completely.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah I wasn't going to remove it completly either, you just have to leave the bracket loose enough to be able to pull the alternator towards the front, giving you enough space to slip a ratchet in.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Terranismo,
When you fitted the oil catch can, did you upgrade the PCV valve ?
Reason I ask is that going through the service manual (following pic) it notes that blow-by can go through the inlet tube and throttle body under full-throttle conditions or if the engine has a high blow-by characteristic.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nope no upgrade, and actually the catch can didn't do much for blow-by on the QR. I still had to take out my throttle body and clean it once in a while.

BTW I'm relishing the new truck right now, so I'll probably won't check the boards that much


----------

